# Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?



## mikdoe (4. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag!

Wir werden einen Teich bauen (lassen). In irgendeiner dieser Vox Garten- und Haussoaps haben wir gesehen, dass es sowas wie Flüssigmörtel gibt, mit dem man den Teich bauen kann.
Das hat uns ganz gut gefallen, da wir einen Naturteich für Fische haben wollen, den wir bei ganz heißem Wetter auch mal als Menschen-Badewanne nutzen können. 
Und da ist es ja eher hinderlich, wenn man den Kies durch die Gegend schleudert.

Allerdings wissen wir nicht mehr ganz genau, wie das heißt, mit dem Begriff Flüssigmörtel bin ich hier nicht fündig geworden.

Gibt es dazu schon Für- und Widerthreads?
Gibt es hier auch Empfehlungen für Teichbaufirmen oder eher nicht?

Danke Euch!


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Du meinst bestimmt GFK! Dabei wird die Teichform mit Glasfasermatten ausgelegt und dann mit eiem Gemisch aus glasfaser/Epoxidspachtel und Härter verstrichen. Dieser Vorgang wird mehrmals wiederholt. Diese Methode ist wahrscheinlich die stabilste und auch schönste Variante, einen Teich anzulegen, da das Material sehr stabil und gleichzeitig recht flexibel ist! Auch über die leidlichen Falten eines Folienteiches braucht man sich hier nicht zu ärgern. Und sollte doch einmal etwas kaputt gehen, läßt sich dieses Material auch recht gut reparieren. Allerdings ist die Sache auch nicht gerade billig-lass dir am besten ein Angebot einer Teichbaufirma machen und vergleiche es dann mit den herkömmlichen Methoden.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



mikdoe schrieb:


> In irgendeiner dieser Vox Garten- und Haussoaps haben wir gesehen, dass es sowas wie Flüssigmörtel gibt, mit dem man den Teich bauen kann.
> Das hat uns ganz gut gefallen, da wir einen Naturteich für Fische haben wollen, den wir bei ganz heißem Wetter auch mal als Menschen-Badewanne nutzen können.


Hallo,
das was da bei "Ab ins Beet" zu sehen war, war viel zu Dünn angerührter Mörtel 
Und bei dem Bau ist es wohl auch so, das der Bauherr das nur als Untergrundbefestigung gemacht hat.
Darauf will er dann GFK Matten aufbringen. (Hab die letzte Sendung noch nicht gesehen )

Wenn Du in Richtung Mörtel gehen willst, dann solltest Du Dir bei Naturagart die Verbundmatten anschauen, die werden mit Mörtel dann auf die Teichfolie aufgebracht und bilden dadurch einen stabilen Schutz... und man kann den Mörtel sogar farblich anpassen.


----------



## mikdoe (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Danke euch.
Ich meinte tatsächlich das mit dem Mörtel von Zermalmer.
Muss mal schauen, welcher Dienstleister das anbietet.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Ich meinte tatsächlich das mit dem Mörtel von Zermalmer.
> Muss mal schauen, welcher Dienstleister das anbietet.


Das zu dünn anrühren von Mörtel werden Dir Bauunternehmer, Hausmeisterservice, Gartenbauer oder "Objektmanagement"-Unternehmen gerne anbieten, wenn Du drauf bestehst 

Ich denke, Du meinst da eher ein Unternehmen, welches den Untergrund vorbereitet, ggf. mit Beton verfestigt und darauf den Teich aufbaut.

Alles nur eine Frage des Geldes und des eigenen Antriebes, um eben dieses zu sparen, falls notwendig oder falls man wirklich 2 total linke Hände oder gar keine Zeit hat.

Aber auch da dürften GFK Teichbauer oder Naturagart mit de Verbundmatte die mögliche Wahl sein.

Schwimmteich mit Fischen ist ein nicht einfaches Thema... da solltest Du Dir generell erstmal einen Großteil der Basiswissen Themen durchlesen und alle Schwimmteichthemen, die die Forensuche so hergibt.


----------



## mikdoe (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Wo finde ich denn Gartenbauer, die das vernünftig mit Flüssigmörtel machen?
Haben hier in der Gegend mal 4 verschiedene gefragt, aber die machen das alle nur mit Folie.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hallo Mik,
auf jeden Fall würde ich darauf bestehen, mir einen " Referenzteich" zeigen zu lassen, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß es mehrere Leute gibt, die davon einfach keine Ahnung haben, und nur um Geld zu machen, so etwas anbieten.
Bin deshalb auch beim klassischen Folienteich geblieben !


----------



## mikdoe (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Bisher haben alle befragten ganz ehrlich zugegeben, das noch nie gemacht zu haben. Aber wo finde ich denn welche, die das zumindest behaupten?


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Gib doch mal eine Kleinanzeige in einer überregionalen Tageszeitung auf, vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand.


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hi

Ich habe zweimal für mich und einmal für einen Freund einen Teich aus Beton gemacht. Etwas anderes kann ich mir unter dem Begriff Flüssigmörtel nicht vorstellen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mikdoe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Etwas anderes kann ich mir unter dem Begriff Flüssigmörtel nicht vorstellen.


Ja, Beton ist gemeint.


----------



## mikdoe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Genauer gesagt hat es uns das hier angetan: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/video/einschlaemmen-der-verbundmatte.html

Ist das Beton?


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hi.

Hast Du mal bei NG angefragt, ob sie Dir jemanden für diese Arbeiten empfehlen können? Abgesehen davon, dass das jeder Maurer hin bekommen müsste...
Klar, NG ist eher für Selbstbauer (das Ganze ist machbar und es gibt einige Beispiele hier dafür), aber mich deucht, die hätten auch mal so eine Möglichkeit erwähnt.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hallo

das was NG verarbeitet hat ist Spritzbeton . 
Eins der technisch aufwendigeren Verfahren. ( wenn es nach den "Regeln der Technik"gemacht wird)
Für kleine Teiche ungeeignet , da die Pos. "Einrichtung der Baustelle" in keinem Verhältniss zu den Gesammtkosten steht.

Ich habe mit so einem Verfahren die senkrechten Wände *Unter der Folie * ausgehärtet .  

eigentlich geht das aber nur in Selbstbau , kaum ein Putzer möchte Dir Seine Putzmaschine für Verspritzen von Zementmörtel zur Verfügung stellen oder es selbst tun um 5 Jahre in Garantie genommen zu werden .


mfG

http://www.pooldoktor.net/forum/printview.php?t=789&start=0
http://www.leuthe-bau.de/werte-schaffen/spritzbetonarbeiten/spritzbeton-schwimmteich/
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNF-zE_vt-dI8XMwyqYh8rFxH16tlw&cad=rja
http://www.maschinenring.at/default.asp?id=110112&medium=MR_OOE_8&ci=ring&tt=MR_OOE_8_R3


----------



## mikdoe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Für kleine Teiche ungeeignet , da die Pos. "Einrichtung der Baustelle" in keinem Verhältniss zu den Gesammtkosten steht.


In dem NG Video sieht man lediglich diese Maschine. Was kommt denn noch alles dazu?
Wir würden gern einen Teich 7 x 10 Meter bauen. Ist das zu klein dafür?

Danke auch für die Links und anderen Infos. Sehr interessant. Jetzt wäre noch toll, wenn es jemanden mit so einer Maschine in unserer Nähe gäbe.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

gooogle + Spritzbeton Köln (oder NRW)  
= Ungefähr 38.100 Ergebnisse (0,25 Sekunden) 

darunter müsste sich doch was finden lassen 



http://www.pueschel-gmbh.de/html/spritzbeton.htm 

mfG


----------



## mikdoe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Au weia, ich glaube, das ist um ein Vielfaches teurer als Folie.
Und ich dachte, es wäre preiswerter.


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hi Mikdoe (Du hast nicht zufällig einen Vornamen für uns? ).

Was dort gezeigt wird, kommt auf die Folie oben drauf - damit man die Falten nicht sieht und alles ohne Sorgen betreten kann.... es ersetzt in diesem Falle nicht die Folie als Dichtungsbahn!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Au weia, ich glaube, das ist um ein Vielfaches teurer als Folie.
> Und ich dachte, es wäre preiswerter.


Spritzbeton ist nicht nur SICHER um Vielfaches teurer als GUTE Folie
(die es schon ab 5 €/m² gibt => Firestone EPDM oder HD-PE)
sondern auch weit heikler, was Setzungserscheinugen des Untergrundes unter der Wasserlast betrifft:
Dann gibt´s dann sehr leicht Risse - auch wenn großzügig armiert wurde
oder man verarbeitet erschütternde Schichtdicken - noch teurer.
(Das gleiche Problem gibt´s auch bei Poliester.)

Seit es gute Folien gibt, macht man das deshalb nicht mehr 
- überholte Technologie im Gartenteichbau.


----------



## mikdoe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

OK, danke Euch. Vorname ist übrigens Michael.

Wenn mir nun ein Angebot für einen Folienteich vorliegt, woran erkenne ich gute Qualität der Folie? Mein Teich sollte 30 Jahre halten, danach bin ich zu alt dafür 

Habe jetzt bspw. angeboten bekommen: EPDM Kautschukfolie 1,52mm, Rollenbreite 9,15/12,2/15,25 mit 167,75 qm zu 9,25 pro qm netto.
Ist das eine "gute" langlebige und stabile Folie? Ich möchte - wie gesagt - auch ab und zu mal bisschen drin baden und gehe auch davon aus, dass hier __ Reiher kommen werden (spitzer Schnabel etc.)

Danke euch.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hallo Michael!
Also abgesehen davon, dass man SIE zu alt für einen Teich ist,
ist EPDM ein sehr gutes, geschmeidiges und haltbares Material.
(Damit ist das Flachdach meines Einfamilienhauses abgedichtet und das sollte DOCH halten!)
Je nach Type ist das mehr oder weniger schierig zu verkleben (verschweissen),
aber wenn das eine Firma macht, soll´s dein Problem nicht sein.
Gleiches gilt für HD-PE, nur ist das weit härter und bockiger.
Die 1,52 mm scheinen mir allerdings die Untergrenze, die man noch verlegen sollte;
je größer der Teich, um so unangenehmer ist dann ein Leck, 
umso mehr sollte man in die Folie investieren - die kann man nicht mehr ändern.

Wenn der Untergrund nicht absolut feinkörnig und homogen ist,
würde ich allerings ein Geotextil (Flies) mit mindestens 500 g/m² drunterlegen.
Das kostet nicht die Welt und ist ein zusätzlicher Schutz.

P.S.: 100 mm Bodenablauf in Schlammfang nicht (wie ich) vergessen!


----------



## mikdoe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Wozu braucht man den Bodenablauf?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

In JEDEM Teich sammelt sich unten Schlamm,
den man von Zeit zu Zeit zwangsläufig entfernen muss, 
damit der Teich nicht verlandet und nach und nach ein Hochmoor wird.

Den kann man absaugen (wenn man´s vom Ufer derglängt und über die entsprechende Pumpe verfügt)
oder mit der Pumpe und einem Tauchgerät reinhupfen und schlürfen (ich ),
was beides eine ziemliche Sauerei verursacht.
Wenn man aber einen Bodenablauf hat, 
kann man den Schlamm elegant und quasi von aussen absaugen.
(Außerdem KANN dieser auch als Filteransaugrohr dienen.)

Beim Bauen ist der Bodenablauf billigst und praktisch als Drüberstreuer montiert;
später lässt sich der eigentlich nicht mehr einbauen.


----------



## fbr (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*


```
Wozu braucht man den Bodenablauf
```
OHNE Bodenablauf das war vor vielen Jahren, ABER HEUTE, ist er Stand Technik!!!
Um diesen Fehler mal zu beseitigen, musst Du den Teich neu machen!!!


----------



## mikdoe (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

OK, danke für den Tipp. Gute Idee. Früher bei meinem alten Teich bin ich ab und zu mal rein und hab den Schlamm raus geschippt


----------



## Werner W (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

Hallo,
im NG-Verfahren wird kein Spritzbeton verwendet. Man hat dort lediglich den Mörtel mit einer Putzmaschine in die Baustelle gebracht, da das Einbringen mit der Karre bei dieser Größenordnung wohl doch zu Aufwendig geworden wäre. Wir bauen gerade selbst einen NG-Schwimmteich. Vor ca. 4 Wochen hatten wir eine Putzmaschine am Teich stehen und wollten gerade loslegen, als der Eigentümer der Maschine doch noch erhebliche Bedenken äußerte. 
Durch die Schläuche von Putzmaschinen wird im Normalfall geschmeidiger Kalk-Putzmörtel mit Druck gepumpt. Bei dem Mörtel für den Schwimmteich handelt es sich aber um meist eingefärbten Zementmörtel der längst nicht so geschmeidig ist und ev. die Schläuche verstopfen und die Maschine beschädigen kann. 
Die Maschine verließ die Baustelle also unverrichteter Dinge. Es wird nicht leicht sein, eine solche Maschine für diese Arbeiten zu bekommen. Bei den Arbeiten bei NG wurde wohl mit ein wenig haydraulischem Kalk und Verflüssiger nachgeholfen. Wir haben dann den Mörtel(ca. 10 to) für den kompl. Teich mit der Mischmaschine angerührt und mit Schaufel, Reibebrett und Glättekelle in einer Woche statt in geplanten 2 Tagen eingebaut.   
Letztendlich waren wir aber froh darüber und sind mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden, denn das Verreiben und Glätten im Teich brauchte auch seine Zeit wenn es gut werden soll. Mit der Maschine wäre es sicher zu hektisch geworden. 
Hauptgründe für die Vermörtelung waren bei uns:
- Sicherheit für uns, keine rutschige Folie, Verlassen des Teiches überall möglich
- Sicherheit für die Folie, kompl. gesichert gegen Beschädigung und UV-Licht
- und das natürliche Aussehen des Teichgrundes durch die Einfärbung
- wir wollen nur einmal bauen
Freunde von uns haben vor 3 Jahren ähnlich(ca. 200 m²) gebaut, letztes Jahr im Urlaub wohnten wir in einem Ferienhaus(http://www.m-jahn.info/index.html) mit Schwimmteich(ca. 60 m², 2 Jahre alt) nach dem gleichen Prinzip. In beiden Teichen konnten wir ausgiebig schwimmen und haben uns dabei sehr wohl und sicher gefühlt. Die Eigentümer sind ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Ich denke in dieser Größenordnung baut man nur einmal und an dem Ergebnis sollte man über viele Jahre seine Freude haben. 
Viele Grüße
Werner


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*

- Sicherheit für uns, keine rutschige Folie, Verlassen des Teiches überall möglich
Wenn man die Ufer treppenförmig anlegt (mit einem 10 cm-Wall, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht - z.B. aus Abflussrohr),
kann man die zu begehenden Bereiche mit feinem Kies (ca. 5 cm hoch) belegen
und erhält einen Boden, auf dem es sich sehr angenehm stehen lässt.

- Sicherheit für die Folie, kompl. gesichert gegen Beschädigung und UV-Licht
Über moderne Folien kann man mit dem Bagger fahren
und sie sind absolut unempfindlich gegen UV:
Die Speicher für Beschneiungsanlagen liegen monatelang trocken, 
während die Hochgebirgssonne hineinbrennt, ohne dass die Folie leiden darf.

- und das natürliche Aussehen des Teichgrundes durch die Einfärbung
Soweit die Folie nicht von Substrat bedeckt ist, "färbt" die ohnehin in Windeseile die Mutter Natur ein.

- wir wollen nur einmal bauen
Ohja, das verstehe ich sehr gut, aber das gilt doch wohl auch für Gefahrstoffdeponien: 
Die dort verwendeten Folien sind in JEDER Hinsicht hervorragend geeignet
und dabei auch noch preisgünstig - kein Vergleich zu Spritzbeton!


----------



## erdogan (21. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau mit Flüssigmörtel?*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt hat es uns das hier angetan: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/video/einschlaemmen-der-verbundmatte.html
> 
> Ist das Beton?



Hallo, ja ich glaube das ist Beton..


----------

